# Anyone using HPS and renting in onebedroom appartment?



## RastaMan (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Fellas,  I just want to know if someone has a small grow box in his appartment and using HPS lights in there.  I rent and use CFL's and you guys are pushing hard for the HPS which makes sense.  If someone has experience or have one please post your  pictures-comments.  I would like to know how big it is and how many fans you got in there.
Thanx

Happy blazing


----------



## dankels (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a small two bedroom with a 250w mh and 400w hps in a 3x2x6' box( not the same box) with one 12 in osciallating and two 50 cfm exhaust fans, one sucking in, one blowing out, and the temps usually stay between 75 and 85. ive also looked at the electric meter outside to see how much of difference ours was compared to others and we were between 100 and 60 and most other people were in the 200-300 range. so as far as power consumption goes i dont think theres any need to worry. i think the only thing you have to worry about is smell and the maintence man. sorry for rambling, hope this helps


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 2, 2006)

Shouldnt be a problem. Im running 2 1000 watt lights and my bill went up 100 dollars on a 24/7 period. If you stay with 400 watt or so you will be str8!!! G/L


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 2, 2006)

1 bedroom apt, 1 walk in closet, 1 small 250 watt hid, nice yeilds..... no problems with smell.

im now in a house.


----------



## RastaMan (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow.  Thanks Guys a bunch!!! Looks like it is possible to have HPS in one bedroom well I'm going to look for some HPS.  I'm using CFL's for veging but for flowering I will get the HPS and play around with the grow box.

peace out

nice pics trilion of atoms you made me hungry


----------



## KADE (Nov 3, 2006)

The biggest thing with power pricing is... instead of doing laundry once every 2 days... do it once a week.... instead of using the oven... use a electric stove... dont leave light bulbs on... dont leave the tv on... computers... 
Just having your computer monitor set to turn off after 15 minutes of inactivity will save you $50/y or more in power. My computer never goes off... but at night now I put it on standby... runs it at 30% of the normal power.


----------



## RastaMan (Nov 3, 2006)

Kade I do laundry only when I have no underwear left which is once in 2 weeks  .  I don't use oven (I don't know how to cook  ) it is sparkling clean since I moved in  .  I didn't know that about PC thanks a bunch  .  I'm still wondery about the stale air in the room.  It is a small room and the HPS will probably turn all air in there into a stale and warm air pretty quick.  Can I open a window a little bit?  It gets damn Cold in here during winter   will that affect my little buddy!!!


----------

